# Christmas ornaments



## minimom (Jun 3, 2010)

Having 2 daughters, I seem to have more nail polish than I could use in a lifetime just taking up space. My creative side came up with a solution one night. I was thinking about how to decorate for the holidays {while doing my nails} and had an epiphany. Clear glass ornaments! I just remove the top, pour in a little polish, one or more colors and swirl. Each one is unique. After I drain the excess I let them dry for about a week then I stuff them with cotton. Easy, cost effective, and the kids can help.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Way cool  MUST try this. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

Those are cool to do, i also have used craft paints, future floor wax and ultra fine glitters and alcohol inks...i got several boxes of the clear glass ornies at Hobby Lobby after Christmas for 40 cents a box...i need to get busy and get some ornies made, i have an ornie swap going on another board and have yet to make my ornies!


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a great idea. I have a ton of polish from my younger days when I thought I would actually have time to paint my nails :hysterical:


----------



## minimom (Jun 3, 2010)

If I can find time to do my nails, so can you. We need to take care of ourselves so that we can take care of everyone and everything else. Delegate! That is the most difficult 'creative' thing I've had to learn.


----------

